# [SOLVED] STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems



## Zell

Hello. I've had some serious computer issues. It all started with my graphic card, then with a new HDD I bought, replaced it and waiting for the replacement now, and then it struck an old HDD!

*Link to HiJackThis Log-thread:*
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...lp/154483-stop-error-while-playing-games.html

*Link to video card support-thread:
*http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/stop-error-while-playing-games-155948.html

*My current system spec:*
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual core processor 2ghz
Motherboard: NVidia nForce 3 250
RAM: DIMM3: Corsair CMX1024-3200C2 x2
PSU: Cooler Master iGreen Power 600W PSU ATX 2.0
Graphic Card: nVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 (MSI G4Ti4200)	
Display: Samsung Syncmaster 730BF
HDD1: SAMSUNG SV6003H 60gb
(Split up in 2 partitions)
HDD2: Maxtor 80gb
HDD3: Seagate Barracuda ST3400620A 400GB
(I bought this same time as I bought the PSU)

Btw, all the HDD:s are IDE


*The story:*
It all started with me getting stop-errors with my graphic card. At the end the card stopped working completely as you can see. (I bought the PSU, tested it and then decided to use the old card + put in the new HDD)

I continued to use my computer happy that I finally had a working one. After a while I had STOP: 0x0000009C-errors running the computer. I figured it would be because of the new HDD was faulty or something. 

I tested it all, and I was right. When the new HDD was plugged in I only got the error. I have warranty and am now having a new one sent to me. In the meanwhile I thought I could suffice with the two old HDDs only.

Only two days ago, I started getting the same error (I think).

The exact error:
MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION
STOP: 0x0000009C (0x00000004, 0x8054D5F0, 0xb2000000, 0x00070f0f)

I tested unplugging the HDD2, and then the computer worked again.

BUT, what if something in the computer burnt up the graphic card, hdd3 and 2? Any thoughts? 

I tested the RAM by replacing with working RAM, I tested the different expansion slots for the RAM. I don't have any CPU to replace and test, and same for MoBo. I could be arsed replacing the PSU with the old one, but I wanted to ask for advice first.

I googled STOP: 0x0000009C (0x00000004, 0x8054D5F0, 0xb2000000, 0x00070f0f) and found a lot of fishy problems, most of them related to my CPU, or similar models of it. Then again, it could all be an coincident.


Also, I'm not sure this is the right place for this thread. Please move it accordingly. :laugh: Anyways, tech away, and thanks for any help available!


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Hi,

Make sure the computer isn't overheating and that the voltages are OK. You can use SensorsView (link in my signature) for that. Are the fans and heatsinks clean?

Run MemTest (link below).

I have moved this thread to the "Motherboards, Bios & CPU" forum.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

I don't have any floppy, and no burner, so the memtest will be a problem

I will clean the heatsinks properly tomorrow, the fans are alright.

And thanks for moving the thread to the right place

Anyways, here the sensorsview


----------



## linderman

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

usually those type of error messages point to some serious software bugs


I personally would erase the drive and start with a new clean install of win xp


I use dariks boot n nuke (free) to wipe and erase the drive >>>>> make sure you pull the power plug from any drives you dont want erased, boot n nuke can wipe multiple drives simultanously 

http://dban.sourceforge.net/


then boot from the win xp cd and install win xp

dont import any data from the old drive / download all new versions of stuff you use if possible until you can verify stability is achieved or not achieved ???????????


use all the newest available drivers when installing drivers for your new install


keep us posted with your progress


----------



## peterdiva

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Do you have the Nvidia IDE drivers installed? They're known to cause this stop error.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*



linderman said:


> usually those type of error messages point to some serious software bugs
> 
> 
> I personally would erase the drive and start with a new clean install of win xp
> 
> 
> I use dariks boot n nuke (free) to wipe and erase the drive >>>>> make sure you pull the power plug from any drives you dont want erased, boot n nuke can wipe multiple drives simultanously
> 
> http://dban.sourceforge.net/
> 
> 
> then boot from the win xp cd and install win xp
> 
> dont import any data from the old drive / download all new versions of stuff you use if possible until you can verify stability is achieved or not achieved ???????????
> 
> 
> use all the newest available drivers when installing drivers for your new install
> 
> 
> keep us posted with your progress


As I said earlier to eneles I don't have any floppy drive nor CD burner. Is it possible to boot it from an USB memory?



peterdiva said:


> Do you have the Nvidia IDE drivers installed? They're known to cause this stop error.


Yes I do. Do you think it could be the cause?


----------



## linderman

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

yes you can boot from USB stick /thumb drive




the instructions on how to boot from a USB flash drive are on the dban website ???????????????



BTW: after the clean install is completed / I would look for a newer or different set of motherboard chipset drivers / did you get your current version form the motherboard manufacturer's website ????


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Well, you will need a CD drive to install Windows again.


----------



## linderman

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

I think what he means; he doesnt have a writable cd drive to make the bootable disks to run memtest and make a boot n nuke disk ?????????????


*use the usb stick*


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

You're probably right Linderman.
BTW, what were the temps in SensorsView?


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*



linderman said:


> I think what he means; he doesnt have a writable cd drive to make the bootable disks to run memtest and make a boot n nuke disk ?????????????
> 
> 
> *use the usb stick*


That's what I meant 



eneles said:


> You're probably right Linderman.
> BTW, what were the temps in SensorsView?


Look above on the screen. Looks cool enough to me. On heavy load it peeks a bit higher of course. But not much above 50 degrees C on the CPU

Anyways, one last question before I'm off for the night. What do I set the boot priority to, to boot the USB stick? Floppy, or is there an USB bootable option?


----------



## linderman

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

there should be a usb device boot option in the boot priority


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Okay, cheers


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

MemTest can run from a USB key.


----------



## peterdiva

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*



Zell said:


> Yes I do. Do you think it could be the cause?


It won't do any harm to remove the Nvidia IDE drivers, so it's worth a try. Right click both entries under the one you have highlighted and select uninstall. Reboot and Windows will install it's own IDE drivers.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

How long do I need to run Memtest? It's been running for 12 hours now with 9 passes, 0 errors. Would it be enough?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Yes, that's enough. So it's not a RAM error. 
Did you try removing the nVidia IDE driver, like peterdiva suggested?


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

I will try that now


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

A little problem with the uninstallation of the nVidia IDE driver.

I uninstall, prompts to reboot and so I do. When it's rebooted it reinstalled itself to the nVidia IDE driver.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Isn't it possible to click cancel to prevent Windows from doing that?

Go to *nVidia* and see if there's an updated driver.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce3_winxp_5.11

BTW - I just discovered that you're from Sweden too. :wave:


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Ha, funny isn't it?

Drivrutinsinformation för NVIDIA IDE SW
---------------------------------

NVIDIA IDE SW-drivrutinen ersätter ATA-drivrutinerna (som medföljer Windows) med drivrutiner som är optimerade för nForce2/nForce3-baserade bordsdatorer.

NVIDIA IDE SW-drivrutinen minskar hindren i undersystemet för lagring, vilket gör det möjligt för processorn och annan maskinvara på systemnivå att bli mer produktiva och effektiva. 

I de flesta fall är inte NVIDIA IDE SW-drivrutinen ett krav för att operativsystemet ska fungera ordentligt. 
--

Translated, it basically means it replaces the original ATA-drivers that comes with Windows optimized for nForce 2/3-based stationary computers. It makes it easier for the processor to become more productive and effective. Usually NVIDIA IDE SW-driver is a demand for the OS to work properly.

:sigh:

I'll just plug in the HDD2 and test it out then!


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Okay, so far it seems to working alright! Posting from the computer atm.

But while we are at it, I have something else I could use some help with.
HDD1 is partitioned into 2. D: always does CHKDSK upon booting, even if I shut down the computer properly, or never told it to do it.
Any ideas?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

No more errors? You were using a very old driver.

Run chkdsk /r on HDD1.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

:sigh:
BCCode : 1000000a BCP1 : 00001B2C BCP2 : 00000002 BCP3 : 00000001
BCP4 : 8050886C OSVer : 5_1_2600 SP : 2_0 Product : 256_1


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

When do you get this error? Is only HDD1 (Samsung) connected?


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

When I tried accessing data on HDD2. I was adding a rar-file and then boom! The computer turned black and rebooted. I got the error-report after I had rebooted.

I guess the only thing I can do now is dban the HDDs?


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Are you sure HDD2 is OK? Run chkdsk /r on it (all partitions).

Also - run *SeaTools* on HDD2.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

HDD2 found one error when I ran Seatools. Repaired and passed.
Checking HDD1 too now.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Are you using Samsung's tools for HDD1? You can't use Seatools.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

I'm using
http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/support/utilities/Support_Shdiag.html


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

but noticed it doesn't support my model... so nvm I wont do it then


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Try *HUTIL* from Samsung instead.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

For some reason it says it doesn't support my model


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Okay, I'm in a dead end. Doesn't look like I can fix the computer keeping stuff. I am still having problems when HDD2 is plugged in


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Did you try another (80-wire) IDE cable?
Did you run the extended test on HDD2?


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

I tried 3 different IDE cables known to work in other computers.

And yes I did. In fact, I ran it more then once. After I repaired the error and started up the computer that rebooted. 

I tested it once more. The error I had earlier was back. Fixed it again, ran the test once more and it found no error. Fixed the error again, ran the test, and it passed. Started the computer and it rebooted still.

The HDD2 seems pretty dead. Which leaves me with trying the dban-option, if I would assume right.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

If HDD2 is dead it won't help to "DBAN" it.
How are the hard drives hooked up? (master/slave/channel)


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Well it is working except for the crashes while it is in, so I don't really know how dead it is. As linderman said it could be some software bug?
HDD1 is master, the DVD/cd-reader is master2, hdd 2 (and 3 that haven't arrived yet) is slave.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Yes, it's probably a software problem.
But - you shouldn't get errors when running SeaTools.
Have you tried HDD2 as a slave on both IDE channels?


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

What I mean't was that SeaTools found an error on the maxtor HDD. And apparently it fixed the error too. But when the computer rebooted again I had it once again.

And no I haven't. I'll try it out


----------



## linderman

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

you could also run the win xp repair install / that will wipe all drivers from the windows system without messing with your programs or data

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Okay I cleaned HDD2 with dban now. And the computer is running without it formatted! But as soon as I try to format the drive it gets stuck again at 99-100% just before it is done. 
And then I ran seatools to check the hdd again, which passed. No return for the Maxtor HDD? Seeing as how I can't format it without the same type of hangup/reboot.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

See if you can format the drive using *GParted* (can run from a USB stick).


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

I don't get the program


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Do you mean how to use it? See if this helps: http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/screenshots.php


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

No how to install it


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Oh and, I found a floppy in an old computer case. So I'd rather use that. I borrowed the USB stick from a friend and I returned it to him earlier today.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Oh my god, I hate my computer. I pretty much gave up on HDD2, and started installing games e t c on HDD1 meanwhile waiting for 3.

And now when I was playing, the graphic-card spooked. The graphic-settings were like removed, all the textures was clutters e t c. The computer froze. I got a popup about the nv4_disp.dll (Drivers for the graphic-card) encountering problems and that I should save what I was doing now and turn off the computer. Then the computer turned black, but the game and such was running in the background.

So, once again, another thing got burnt or something somehow.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Try what Linderman suggested - a *repair install of XP*.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

I couldn't find any undo_guimode.txt


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

AFAIK that's a good sign when you want to perform a repair installation. The presence of *undo_guimode.txt* can result in data loss.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/312368

But - as always - it's a good idea to backup important data before making major OS changes.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Yeah I did backup a few things I wanted to keep. Anyways, I'll go ahead with the repair installation anyways then


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

I'm having problems reinstalling SP2 on the computer after the repair install.

I found http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555615/en-us but it doesn't really help me. I still cannot install SP2.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

I think Linderman knows this better than I do - not sure if he's online now.

Try to install a "pre-SP2" update first.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Well I did update "pre-SP2" updates. According to the automatic updates SP2 is the next step


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

What message do you receive when you try to install SP2?


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Access denied


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

You have to edit the registry to fix that.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/873148/sv

English version: http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;873148&x=8&y=14


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Okay, I finally got SP2 installed! But somehow I lost the USB along the road. I'm gonna try reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

See if there's an updated chipset driver from nVidia.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Sigh. There isn't any newer then the one I'm currently using. 
BUT >_< _"Windows XP users must install Service Pack 1, at a minimum, prior to attempting to install this package. Failure to do so will result in the inability to support USB 2.0." _


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

??????
But, you have SP2 installed now. :4-dontkno
What does Device manager say?


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

It just said ??? on the usb driver. Anyways, I fixed it now. Just used microsoft auto update to update it and it works fine now. On to the gaming issue. Gonna test it now.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Sounds like you're making progress.
Keep us updated. :smile:


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Okay, I've played for a while now. And it seems to be working!  But I have a wierd thing when rebooting the computer ever since I repair-installed. The Windows Installer starts installing the program "Photo Gallery" when I reach Windows, that I have never had/heard of. How do I make it stop? I'm tired of constantly cancelling it now


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

See if you can disable it in MsConfig.


----------



## Zell

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Cheers  And btw, so far the games have been running great.


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: STOP: 0x0000009C and loads of problems*

Good news. :smile:
I'll mark this thread [Solved] - post back here if you get the same problem again.


----------

